# Midge or Nitto Randonneur?



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm in the process of putting together a Cross Check build I will use primarily for commuting, road and dirtl road riding. I intend to ride longer distances including centuries when I can't hit the trails due to mud and such. At somepoint I may get a set of wider wheels and hit the trails with some 700x45's but not for a while and only occasionally.

I really don't like craning my neck from the drops of a traditional drop bar and am considering either a Midge or Randonneur for the bars. I plan on setting up the flat of the bar about level with my seat so the drops will be a bit lower. I figure this will yield a pretty comfy position.

I'm just wondering which bar is for me? Any suggestions or experiences with either of these?


Thanks,


Red


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Off the top of my head- others can refine, correct me, expand, the Rando' may suit you for what I assuming is your love and experience of longer rides i.e. centuries, riding road bikes, CX, etc. This is one way to respond to your experience of the traditional loop/config' of a road bar. Plus you mention overall time riding road, keeping it somewhat familiar and thus setting the flats level with the seat, making the drops more likely to be used- so on!. The Rando's do have a little upsweep in the flats too as opposed to the Midge.

I prefer the Midge bar personally. I think it is lighter, the loop bends are more severe and shallow and short, and they hook the hands well- good for the off-road excursions.

Continuing this reverse suggestion. I spend time on and off road with my Midge, and I appreciate all the aspects of the bar _doing both_. I am less aero- front body/arms splayed. But then I can just lay my hands on the flats and tuck in a bit if need to really cut air. Hell, I ain't no road racer, and being in the drops feels speedy. If I ended up top A LOT- plenty of room for some in-line brake levers. I haven't felt the inclination for any, best-test reason that in surprise environs (urban goofs or running trees!), I don't feel a need there either. The arms and hands aren't naturally there anyway.

In going with "comfy position" as your last yearning, I think the Midge gives you more hand options, a better, more useful cross-over bar between paved and dirt. But if you "see" more of a CX situation for yourself: then the Rando's or plain road bars that are on the wide side and with shallow drops.

I didn't hear that from you, so_* I would go for the Midge*_

This is a off-the-top-of-my-head, without #'s for angles and lengths of both bars, etc. And this is just about the time for shiggy to chime with his usual to the point, almost curt, decisive post, but likely pro Midge.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`ve never used Midges, so can`t give a comparison. I did have a set of the Nittos though, and it sounds like that isn`t what you`re after. I don`t remember the drops being all that shallow- they`re more like "regular" drops with a wide flair. I ditched them because the middle section on top was too narrow to really use, now I kinda wish I had them back.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Im currently using the Midges*

which replaced some 46cm salsa bell laps on my Soma Double Cross. I choose the Midges because of the shallow drop, width and multiple hand positions. Im not tall but i have wide shoulders. i have mine positioned about an inch below my seat. I have my bar set up so that the ends are pointing down about 1/2 way between the rear wheel dropouts and the BB shell. In this position the tops are angled about 5 degrees forward so that i can ride in many different hand positions between the tops and brake hoods and still have the brake levers in easy reach. The only thing i do plan on doing is double wrapping the hoods and drops for more bump absorption when riding dirt. Ive included a great article on how to set up drop bars; http://www.63xc.com/mattc/midge.htm

Hope this helps enjoy the Midges


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

I also replaced my Bell Lap bars with some Midges. I've been using them for over a year now. I am really happy with the Midges and don't think I could go back to regular road bars. Interestingly, they are also on my Soma Double Cross right now.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I guess Doublecrosses are popular. I went from Salsas to FSA WIng Compacts to Nitto Randonneurs. I previously have used Origin8 Gary bars, but not Midges. I liked the Gary bars, but I hang out on the hoods when I am on road and the Garys had too much flair for me to be comfortable for extended periods. I've only had the Nittos for a few days, but I really like them so far. 


To admit my biases, I am intending on doing some longer rides, but want to maintain some degree of singletrack prowess.

DC with Nittos below.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. It looks like Midge is my bar. I should be able to get the rest of the parts in a couple of weeks so I'll post up some pics of the new ride when it's done.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm going to through out another idea - what about a set of FSA Metropolis Bars? Sort of like On One Mary's - yet with a few unique differences.

I'm contemplating getting a set to try myself for similar purposes as you state above.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey what fork is that?*

looking for a possible alt


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

jrm said:


> looking for a possible alt


IRD CX Disc


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think the Metropolis is what I'm after but am really leaning toward a Salsa Woodchipper right now. Looks like it can be set up to ride on the hoods and in the drops with the "extensions" being an advantage for super steep climbs (like on the D2R2 ride if I actually nut up and register).


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, who has the 700x 48c reflective randos? I'd like to see them mounted!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd throw the nitto noodle bars on your list, over the randos. Instead of flaring up like the randos, they have a slight flare back, which is pretty comfortable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

FSA's compact bend is similar to a Noodle or Randonneur. I have the Wing Compact. The flattened bit is weird but I don't dislike it, and it's got enough of a flare to make the hoods and drops positions feel about a size different. The drop shape is great for putting aero brake or STI levers up high, for a good hoods position, and it's not too far to the drops. I think it would be easy to set them up with the drops position as the main riding position and the hoods and tops as resting positions.

They're not monstercross bars by any means, but I'd love to put a set on my 'cross bike this winter. They ought to cost about the same as a set of Nittos, I think, and have a 31.8 clamp.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I ended going with the Woodchippers. They should be here along with the rest of the parts for the build by the end of next week. Hope to get it built up over the 14 - 15.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I also do not like drop bars. To me, most of the bars discussed in this thread are drop bars with a slightly different drop. I put a pair of mustache bars on my 700c and I love them. I mean I really really love them. Multiple hand positions, more upright posture, yet more comfortable for cruising than a riser/flat bar. If I had cash to burn I would get an h-bar and a mary bar and see which of the three I liked best, but the mustache bars are really nice so I can't justify spending the cash just to see.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead. I was actually looking at the same bars for an all purpose/adventure type ride. I'd like to use brifters instead of barcons. Some of bars I see have such severe flair they look like they'd render brifters useless.


----------

